# Unsatisfactory experience in Kiddicare :(



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

After reading about this the other day after someone had the same sort of thing in John Lewis I wouldn't have though it would happen again but I was wrong. Something needs to be done. Below is the actual email I used to complain, I hope this is OK to use as the post as typing it up again would be a mission. We aren't in a position to buy just yet but we are approved for age 1+ so those items are more or less a given. I find it so sad that people go through this in stores  

My husband and I came into the store to price up a car seat (birth - 12 years) and a buggy (O&A Nipper 360) We were very excited about coming in as I have long been a customer on your website and have always raved about the service. Whilst in the store yesterday, we waited for service and advice regarding a Jane pushchair. Unfortunately I couldn't remember the name of the pushchair so I asked a member of staff who went to ask another who didn't know, so she asked another. When someone who I was told did know come back, she was very uninterested and couldn't seem to be bothered to find out anymore. I was on the webpage on my phone basically doing what she should have been doing at the desk. When we were finally told the pushchair we were after was discontinued, we went looking for the other choice we were interested in. This was the nipper 360. We waited for a member of staff to be free and asked for some help. This lady said she would be back in a moment as she was busy. She wandered off and that was the last we saw of her. We stood around waiting for another lady who could see we needed help, she finished with the people she was with, looked me straight in the eye and walked off towards the warehouse. We put the buggy back and went for a coffee as clearly we were getting nowhere. 

On coming back after our coffee, we asked a lost looking member of staff if she could please help us regarding the folding up of the Nipper 360. She huffed and followed us to the buggy. After showing us how it works, she walked away without asking if there was anything else we required. 

I'm afraid we had to leave then as we were rather upset. My husband and I are adopting and clearly the lack of 'baby bump' rendered us unimportant. We are disgusted with the customer service we received. I myself work in retail and pride myself on the amount of attention I give to my own customers, I cannot believe that a store as popular as yours, one that I regularly shop online with can be so inconsiderate towards any customer, regardless of their situation. We were prepared to spend money in store and the excitement of being in a position to buy for our beloved child, finally, went very cold very quickly. 

We thought it was important to let you know of this service we received as we know many people in the same position as us and having recommended you to them, would hate for the same thing to happen again. 

Mrs Doofuz


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

It is unbelievable. I  can't fault the service we had in m&p they have always been amazing. We were in JL at weekend just having a wander round and there was a couple (with a bump) asking how a silver cross travel  system and the 2 sales assistants didn't have a clue. 

Doofuz hope u get a suitable reply and don't let it stop u enjoying this special time xx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I've just received my £20 voucher after complaining to JL when a sales assistant gave me incorrect advice on how to secure a group 1, 2 and 3 car seat... Along with a very sincere apology... 

On the plus side, my friend and I had a great experience in Mothercare where I eventually go the seat, and when I said I was adopting they were lovely.  

I really don't think it has anything to do with not having a baby bump, I just think some stores don't recruit suitable staff or ensure they are properly trained.  No excuse for bad customer service in my book and it's not something I am ever willing to put up with!


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you for your replies, it takes a while to come back down but I got there in the end 

Auntie Katie, I agree it probably doesn't have anything to do with the bump or no bump but the ladies that were stood around with bumps seemed to get service quicker, not that we really got any at all. I don't expect to get anything from them, at the end of the day they are a very popular store. An apology would be nice...I still think we would end up getting the stuff from there if an apolgy appears, their prices are better than anywhere else and I have credits to use!


----------



## happypenguin (May 8, 2013)

What a terrible level of service, you must have been so angry at the time.

I used to work in a store selling pushchairs/cots/car seats etc in my (ahem) younger years and we took an absolute pride in our customer service & we often stayed behind after work when a new item came in to learn how it worked & what it did.
I don't think the lack of bump was an issue here - it sounds like you'd receive the same shoddy response no matter what. 

I'm certain that the people that receive your complaint at Head Office will be astounded with the service in one of their stores - good for you for sending it in and standing your ground. 

I look forward to hearing how you get on


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

So far I have had an email from their head office to say that my complaint has been passed on to the manager of the store and they asked for my contact number so they can get in touch. Anticipating a call now


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi honey! What store did you guys go into?

Mother in law and I have just gone into the Thurrock, Essex store and they were fab. We have 100 days to panel so not in a position to be buying anything so just wanted to look at the ranges. The lady who spoke to use was fantastic and told us about the VIB service and how when we know what we're having we could book in and buy everything and get it delivered. And then another lady came over to talk to us while we were having coffee to make sure we had found everything and mentioned about the baby list service.

The best bit was as it was pouring down, the chap who does the car seat fitting grabbed a couple of brollies and walked us to the car so we didn't get wet!

Can't believe it's the same company as the one you went into, and I hope it wasn't the same store! Hopefully you get a response from the store. We had some bad service in M&P in Stratford a couple of weeks ago, so won't be going back to them!

J

xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I had issues with a large Mothercare going in to try and order a carseat as they were really rude about needing to know the weight of a child in order to sell us one. I got really upset and said I didn't know the weight as I was adopting but that he would be 10.5mths and therefore it was inconsequential as I was buying a 9mth-4yr carseat. She was really rude both in her attitude and demeanour.
However, both Toys'r'us and Mamas & Papas were wonderful when I've asked questions.

Since then to be honest I tend to shop for stuff online and if I do choose to visit stores, I go outside of peak times/ just as the store has opened so that I can get their full attention.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Rubbish customer service is depressingly common, even occasionally in stores you think you would expect more from.  If I don't get good service I just walk out, but if it's somewhere I would expect more from and have used before, M & S, Mothercare, ebuyer recently on my husband's behalf, I will write and complain.  I seem to have got quite good at complaining, politely, and getting money off/vouchers/refunds/free delivery on stuff.  It's awful, I know, but bad customer service really irritates me.  

I got most of what I wanted from Mothercare, the ladies in both our local store and the one by my M-I-L was very helpful and adapted their usual sales pitch to accommodate our rather unusual situation.


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

JesP - no, it was the Hedge End store. I am so pleased your experience was a whole load better than ours. To have been offered the baby list and have people fawning over us would have been so nice ! 

Wyxie - if we get anything out of it then it will be a bonus as I would hate to not have to shop there again. I have used them for years online and thought the service was excellent. I'm not very good at complaining, I hate confrontation. I have had an answer message from the manager of the store, they will ring back tomorrow to talk the complaint through. Bad phone calls are my worst nightmare! Oh well. Even their books and leaflets are written for pregnant people. I'm not over sensitive about the pregnancy thing but we have been waiting years to get the attention that pregnant people do, and it just felt flat  

Thanks for your replies


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe you could suggest they have an adoptive parents event. Maybe to coincide with national adoption week.  Hope you get a positive response from the manager xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah that's rubbish so sorry that stupid people ruined your shopping trip x x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I know it's annoying but I REALLY REALLY don't think it's got anything to do with lack of baby or bump. I really don't.  We often go shopping without little boy - either he's at home with granny, or one of us goes on our own - it's just a lot easier. Customer service is just rubbish some places and I don't think you should allow them any excuse like "oh you had no baby or bump so you can't have been serious shoppers".

I don't think we can expect the staff to be as excited for us as those going in pregnant with their first baby/with a brand new baby, but even people going in shopping who are clearly pregnant/have a newborn might be shopping for their 5th so not really that excited anyway! When we were carrying little boy around (including at a point when he shouldn't actually have been born, because he was early) people were very excited for us but even then they'd often ask if it was our first, so clearly waiting to get excited for us/tell us loads of useful stuff, until they knew what we knew already! 

And as I've said before loads of people go in once their baby is a bit older and are shopping for equipment (we didn't get next stage car seat/safety stuff/high chair till much later obviously), and as far as  the shop knows, you have a baby at home who's in that age bracket.  They aren't as gushing and excited with families with birth children, even first birth children, who are at that age, even though it's all still a big deal (e.g. giving your baby solids for the first time is a big deal to first time parents, but the staff aren't always that excited for you!)


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Thespouses - I know now that it had nothing to do with bump or no bump. I think it was just shocking service and I was quite tired from everything that had gone on over the past few days. I still haven't heard anything from the store, I'm going to ring tomorrow but don't feel as hot under the collar now.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree it's shocking and they shouldn't get away with it or use any excuse (like "oh we thought they were experienced parents" which is probably what they were thinking).


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Just an update after my phone call with the manager. Lovely lady, very apologetic. Wanted any names of individuals but I hadn't remembered any so she is going to brief them in the morning and use my email as a pointer. Free lunch for myself and my husband and a gift voucher towards any purchases. Apologised again profusely. I apologised the whole way through for my stroppy email although I did say I stand by what I said, if not how I said it. I mentioned that I understand it has nothing to do with our lack of bump and that I was emotional on the aftermath of approval panel  We get a pushchair specialist just for us when we go, VIP treatment. All this is more than I expected so am a very happy shopper


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Good I am glad that someone senior is sorting all. In a weird way she will probably be very grateful that you have complained and given her a chance to pull her staff up. Poor customer service costs sales and no store can afford that in the current climate. Happy shopping VIP style x xx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Excellent! It doesn't excuse what happened but I'm so pleased you have been given the VIP treatment to make up for the shoddy way you were treated.  No one should be made to feel awkward or ignored when they want to spend money!


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

I like to email when I've been given exceptionally good service, and I've never got free stuff once


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

I email for great service too, no free stuff here either. Moaning gets you everywhere


----------

